# Algaes in my aquarium - case study



## Ro_land (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a tank with the following specifications:
-volume: 200l (=52gallon) (100x40x50)
-lighting 4x30W=120W (1xSunGlo 1xPhilips830 2xAquaGlo) 
-CO2 with DIY yeast 2x2l bottles (JBL reactor) 
-fish: 15 neon, 13 rasbora, 3 corydoras, 3 ancistrus. 
You can see everything right here.


I used to do the water change 2-3 times a week (aprox. 20l)

Water analysis: 
KH = 9 
PH = 6.9 
PO4 < 0.25 
NO3=0 !!!

I have the following algaes:
BBA algae specially on the background

Fuzz algae on the higher placed leaves

Stag horn algae growing everywhere


Measures taken so far:
1. Bactozym pills in the filter
2. phosphate remover in the filter (that is why i have almost zero phosphate level)

The nitrate level is worrying me. I can't make it to rise. My filter should be working fine as I have no high nitrite levels and treated my filter with Bactozym pills. Any ideea about getting rid of these algaes, maybe rising the nitrate levels according to the redfield ratio chart?


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Get rid of the phosphate remover. Nobody uses that in a planted tank.

Also, the "redfield" ratio is a myth.

What are you doing to add nitrate?

I'd also switch to pressurized CO2 and add more light. About twice as much since you only have ~2WPG. I know it sounds counter-intuitive but when you get your dosing regime correct higher light will help the plants grow faster and actually beat back algae. My worst algae problems were when I had about 2 WPG. After doubling the light and correcting my nutrients, the algae didn't stand a chance.

You also said you "used to" do water changes 3 times a week. How often do you do it now?


----------



## Ro_land (Feb 7, 2007)

Refield ratio might be a myth but it seemed to be one solution since I had phosphate values of 0.8-1.0 ppm before adding the phosphate remover and zero nitrate level. This was totally the opposite of what redfield ratio said.
And yes, I am trying to increase the nitrate levels by making less water changes, like maximum twice a week. So it is almost the same now.
Unfortunately I can't increase the lighting because my canopy is full now, having 4 tubes (30W each).
That is why I am writing my situation here: to get ideas, advices from you.
The bad thing is that my plants are not doing that good now, not really growing like they used to. Maybe this is due to the lack of nitrates...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Assuming your test kit is properly working, you have zero nitrates. Your problem is not phosphates, it's lack of nutrients for the plants, one of which is phosphate. You cannot run a planted tank with 2wpg and zero nutrients for the plants, even with CO2.

Plants need nutrients to grow healthy. Once you get the plants growing healthy, the algae will abate. Until then, the algae will take over the plants. You need to dose nutrients, not remove them. Check out these links for what plants need for growing:
DFW Aquatic Plant Club Articles-- Beginner Basics: Introduction
Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks


----------



## Ro_land (Feb 7, 2007)

As far as I know in an aquarium the nitrates are coming from the different decomposing materials -> ammonium -> nitrites -> nitrates and the filter is one key component in this chain. My big question is why isn't my aquarium able to produce enough nitrate and how can I increase the level of nitrates? Since I had no way to add nitrates I decided to remove phosphates also not letting the algaes to take advantage of the wrong ratio of phosphate/nitrate.

PS I know about adding for example KNO3. Is this a good idea? Yet I don't really know where to find this stuff.


----------



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

Limiting nutrints to keep them in balance to prevent algae is a good thought, but in reality it doesn't work that way. Instead what you did is limit nutrients to the point that your plants don't have enough to grow well. And then algae (always opportunistic) kicked in.

Aquarium Plants, Aquatic Plants, Planted Aquariums, and Aquarium Plant Fertilizer for a source of ferts. Also make sure you are appropriately dosing both macro and micro nutrients.

Also, if you are running marginally on enough light, it will be critical to make sure your bulbs are fairly new. I would make it a point to replace them at least annually.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You can run an 'El Natural' type tank without adding any extranous ferts. But if you do that, you shouldn't be doing any water changes, just basic topping for evaporation. Your lighting also is, imo, marginal, for that type of tank (you might have too much). Look through the 'el natural' forum and do some searches and post some questions there. It seems to me, you're trying to do a hybrid of two types of systems which isn't going to work. Hope that helps.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Ro_land said:


> As far as I know in an aquarium the nitrates are coming from the different decomposing materials -> ammonium -> nitrites -> nitrates and the filter is one key component in this chain. My big question is why isn't my aquarium able to produce enough nitrate and how can I increase the level of nitrates? Since I had no way to add nitrates I decided to remove phosphates also not letting the algaes to take advantage of the wrong ratio of phosphate/nitrate.
> 
> PS I know about adding for example KNO3. Is this a good idea? Yet I don't really know where to find this stuff.


Welcome to APC! 

When you have a lot of plants, they will eat up all the nitrate available and then starve. That is what is happening with your tank. Your tank is not able to produce enough nitrates because the plants are using it all up. This is of course assuming that your test kit is giving correct results.

Your problem is not phosphates or the redfield ratio. It is that the plants are starving for nitrates. Once they have enough nitrates, they will start using phosphates as well... but both need to be present!

You really need to find a source of KNO3. Where do you live? Here in Switzerland I order from a pharmacy...


----------



## Ro_land (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok, now I got rid of the phosphate remover and trying to get some KNO3 as I know it is a plant fertilizer so I might find it in the shops selling that kind of stuff.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Roland - If you are in the United States you can order KNO3 from Aquarium Plants, Aquatic Plants, Planted Aquariums, and Aquarium Plant Fertilizer. His prices are the best you'll find as he's just a hobbyist and only breaks even on what he sells. He should also have the phoshpates necessary for dosing once those start getting used up.


----------



## Ro_land (Feb 7, 2007)

That is going to be hard because I am really not that close to the United States and they don't ship potassium nitrate outside the US. We will see today if I can get that stuff or not.
Any ideea about the fertilizing dosage to the aquarium water?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

This should help with dosing:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

KNO3 (I think) is commonly called saltpeter. It used to be used for a variety of things including hide tanning. I tried tanning a sheep hide a while back (didn't work out) and asked at the pharmacy for it. They had it in stock, but I did have to sign a consent form and show ID, apparently it also is used in bomb making...or at least that is what I was told.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

You can also use flourish nitrogen instead of potassium nitrate and order it from a online store I know they ship that stuff. Flourish has all kinds of different ferts for planted tanks.

click below 
Flourish Nitrogen


----------

